# I drew my Chaos Lord... CHECK IT OUT!



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

I think this is my best piece of artwork so far...:good: Even though I havent coloured it (And definetly will not!).


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Want CC? :victory:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This should belong in the sketches and drawings section, not fluff. Other than that, keep it up!


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> This should belong in the sketches and drawings section, not fluff. Other than that, keep it up!


Thanks! I didn't even know that there was such section...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Thread has been moved.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Thread has been moved.


Thank you again. 
I would be in trouble without you moving my threads around... :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Looks pretty good.


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------

